# I think I've done my last wash for this year!



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I spent several hours yesterday in doing a maintenance wash, glaze and seal. Within a couple of minutes of putting my wash bucket away the heavens opened.

I then had to drive the car in torrential rain.

It's now dirtier than before I washed it! At least the paint is very well protected now so I might not bother washing it again until next spring.

Is anyone else giving in to what appears to be a losing battle against the elements during the winter months?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

during the bad winter months im happy to use a spray on wheel cleaner then hose off, snowfoam and rinse, it doesnt be perfect but even if its 80% cleaner for 10mins work its worth it (car is well protected by the way)


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

im starting to lose intrest...petrol station jet wash to wash the worst off until its a nice day


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't change my routine from summer to winter. Might use a sealant rather than a wax that's all. 

Hardcore! 


Gonz


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

For the winter months, I do a midweek 'wash', bh autofoam at 5% in a 1l pressure sprayer, and vp bilberry at 1:1, then £2 at local jet wash, gets 95% of the crud off and keeps it bearable


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Couldn't be arsed during the winter months now. Whats the point? i'll clean my alloys as I think the car looks decent enough when they are cleaned.
Maintenance washes will be once every 4 or 5 weeks (probably longer) from now until Spring


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

evoke said:


> At least the paint is very well protected now so I might not bother washing it again until next spring.
> 
> Is anyone else giving in to what appears to be a losing battle against the elements during the winter months?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

every few weeks for me, same as summer.
diluted autoglanz alkalloy wheel cleaner with small spoke back wheel woolies
adams tyre rubber cleaner
snow foam
and dry with a qd as a drying aid
tyre shine if and when i can be bothered
and glass sealant top up on the front when it needs it


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

It was lovely here over the weekend, but cold. Couldn't be a*sed given the prospect of getting so cold it feels like fingers going to drop off.

Snow foam, rinse, some wheel cleaner will be about it for me too unless we get any very mild dry days.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think even Polished Bliss suggest just foaming and doing touchless washes over Winter. Getting 80% of the dirt off is definitely better than leaving it for months.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I might give in to snow foam and order a lance then!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cant honestly say that my routine changes all that much, might go quicker though to get out of the cold.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

evoke said:


> I might give in to snow foam and order a lance then!


good shout mate, just get a foam that cleans well  bilt hamber auto foam, havnt used it but gets great reviews and seems to be runnier than other foams, wowo's awesome foam cleans very well and clings nicely and also odk arctic cleans well and clings nicely with good dilution rates but wowo's has the edge for me on cleaning power


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

One of the main issues I have over the Winter months is the shorter daylight times, which means that as soon as I've done a maintenance wash and LSP, it's dark.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I always try and wash my car in the same manner as always, if it's to cold then I just clean the wheels, PW rinse then snow foam and PW rinse and finish off with a purified water rinse then leave the car to dry naturally.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

When the wash water freezes, I'm stuffed, otherwise it's washing as normal!

I must admit to be disappointed in some of the replies here.

I thought this was a place where people went OTT to look after their cars?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

So, guys, help me out. I'll order some BH Auto Foam.

I need a snow foam lance. I have a Nilfisk C110.3 pressure washer. What's a good snow foam lance to use with that and BH Auto Foam?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Mikesphotaes said:


> When the wash water freezes, I'm stuffed, otherwise it's washing as normal!
> 
> I must admit to be disappointed in some of the replies here.
> 
> I thought this was a place where people went OTT to look after their cars?


I've spent the last four weekends in a row washing my car, and I reckon I've spent just over 16 hours on my car across those four weekends!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm planning to wash as normal, just ordered hydro lite to maybe speed things up a bit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

c j h said:


> For the winter months, I do a midweek 'wash', bh autofoam at 5% in a 1l pressure sprayer, and vp bilberry at 1:1, then £2 at local jet wash, gets 95% of the crud off and keeps it bearable


How do you dry the car


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> When the wash water freezes, I'm stuffed, otherwise it's washing as normal!
> 
> I must admit to be disappointed in some of the replies here.
> 
> I thought this was a place where people went OTT to look after their cars?


Pffft


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I always try and wash my car in the same manner as always


Me too, I do not currently mind the cold and feel satisfied after a pressure wash, tbm and dry. I don't subscribe to the "maintenance" wash for winter months getting 80%-99% off because the 1% left on will be the bit that stays each time. I appreciate it depends on one's situation, where you wash and health among other things. I have washed the car with snow on the ground on the drive, I would not expect to do that so easily on the roadside.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

evoke said:


> So, guys, help me out. I'll order some BH Auto Foam.
> 
> I need a snow foam lance. I have a Nilfisk C110.3 pressure washer. What's a good snow foam lance to use with that and BH Auto Foam?


Honestly, forget the foam lance with BH, get a pump sprayer and use warm water. Less product and better.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find the damp weather around winter is a nightmare whe trying to wax or qd.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I still do mine during winter but stick to fortnightly instead of weekly. Sometimes extend the wife's bus to a monthly wash but mine always get attention.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The only thing that stops me washing is the wind, and living on the coast its a forgone conclusion that every time i want to get outside it will be blowing an easterly! and everything else with in a 30 meter radius gets snow foamed, except the car I'm pointing at.lol


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I carry on as normal as far as washing goes. Car is protected ready for winter. 

I use kkd blizzard snow foam then rinse completey. Clean the wheels that are sealed then refoam and wash with 2bm. Dont worry about drying if it looks like rain. If i can i like to top up the odk entourage. 

The weather is not going to stop me yet. It has to get alot worst yet😉😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> How do you dry the car


Drive :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess it all depends on what prep you've done really.

I posted up the other week about how easy it was to wash my car following the prep I did on it. Quick rinse to start with, then proper was, then a final rinse. Dried and qd'd. Took less than an hour.

Because its well protected, the muck doesn't stick so there's less to start with. The pre rinse gets rid of some, the wash and final rinse does and because the water sheets off well, drying doesn't take long.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I see a few posters just going to snow foam during winter. In my experience snow foam barley gets anything off the car. Whats the secret folks???


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

golftdi said:


> I see a few posters just going to snow foam during winter. In my experience snow foam barley gets anything off the car. Whats the secret folks???


Yes, this is what I was thinking too. It would leave the car in need of a hand wash at least otherwise you'd be left with a thin layer of dirt.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

People who are disappointed with these responses remember that most damage is done during poor wash technique. I'm not saying that's what we will do, but when it's cold, darker, the chances of doing such a good job are lower. 

I'm in full agreement of doing a non contact wash over the winter, particularly when you know the next week is going to have bad weather. The trick, as always is to have the right LSP which works for what you want to achieve.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

golftdi said:


> I see a few posters just going to snow foam during winter. In my experience snow foam barley gets anything off the car. Whats the secret folks???


make sure you have a good lsp on and get one that cleans well  my paint isnt perfect and i dont care so much about swirls, when i dry it with the qd it helps clean it and protect for a few weeks but there isnt much dirt to be honest


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine gets washed every fortnight as it does through the summer. It needs it more in the winter. I wouldn't dream of not washing my car for the whole of the winter.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Our daily will still get washed 2-3 times a week... 
Just leave it running with the heaters on...
Straight in the garage to dry it off :wave:
Don't be so [email protected]@dy mard... 
:thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

mines the same, albeit less frequent as there is more chance of rain or low light.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

i'll do mine twice a week evening after work and sat/sunday depending on whats planned with the family. Do the wifes car once a week to every fortnight without fail whatever the season , dont clean in the rain though as even with my new Gyeon towel its defeating :wall:
Can be blooming frustrating though cant it as soon as you finish and spots of rain start or a bird takes a aim :detailer:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

im going to try one the newer spray on sealants to throw on the wifes car through the winter every wash


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Just finding a clear day which is hard at moment since we're colder than Moscow haha


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks like my efforts for the past month at detailing the car every weekend are paying off. We've had continuous heavy rain from early this morning and the water is just running off the car easily. The paintwork looks fantastic even under heavy rain.

I can't remember how many coats of Optimum Opti-Seal, FK #425 and CG Hybrid V7 I've put onto the car in one month but it's at least a combined total of eight!

The Nanolex Urban on the glass is also doing an outstanding job. I'm glad I took advantage of the brief spells of sunshine we had in October as I think the car is set up nicely for the Winter now.

I've got some BH Auto Foam to try out the next time we get 1-2 hours of sunshine (which looks like it might be tomorrow!). I'll be doing a quick pre-wash and maintenance wash and plan to use one of the QDs as a drying aid. My target is to do it all in under an hour.

So, tomorrow may be my last wash for the year...or next weekend...or the weekend after that! 

Damn you Detailing World, you keep giving me ideas of what to buy next so I have to try the products out!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I plan to wash my M2 tomorrow, my last wash for this year will probably be on New Year's Eve


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I plan to wash my M2 tomorrow, my last wash for this year will probably be on New Year's Eve


And your first wash of the new year the next day.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> People who are disappointed with these responses remember that most damage is done during poor wash technique. I'm not saying that's what we will do, but when it's cold, darker, the chances of doing such a good job are lower.
> 
> I'm in full agreement of doing a non contact wash over the winter, particularly when you know the next week is going to have bad weather. The trick, as always is to have the right LSP which works for what you want to achieve.


The issue for me is time - if pushed I'd rather do a touchless wash that I know won't harm the paint, and will get the worst of the muck off. I'll take the opportunity while i have the power washer out to give the arches and suspension a good wash off. I'd rather minimise the chance of rust under the arches and other unseen places, than worry too much about the appearance at a time of year it's rarely going to look great for long anyway. I do keep a particular eye on the state of the glass sealant, wiper blades and washer fluid reservoir during winter, to make sure visibility remains at a good level.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

shine247 said:


> And your first wash of the new year the next day.


Nail on the head shine :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

going to try and do mine tomorrow, been unable to for 3 weeks, but it looks pretty clean for it… 

hate this time of year, dark by the time I'm home!


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

Coated all the cars in the family with Gtechniq EXO just before the winter.

Be interesting to see how it copes with the typically harsh Scottish weather and road salt which will be ever present till around March.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Done a basic wash and wax this morning, not bad weather in NW today. No sun but not cold.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Pretty good down in Cornwall today, managed a quick interior spruce up, full wheel cleanse using my new woolies ( af mint rims hasn't held up very well though) 
2 bucket wash with m&k spa with a quick whizz round with obsession wax flawless. 

3 weeks of dirt sucks.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Executive Summary: Duragloss 901 shampoo, CG Hybrid V7 used as a drying aid, topped up with Sonax BSD as final LSP.

Description: A lovely day today with several hours of beautiful sunshine. It have me a chance to try out my BH Auto Foam and foam lance. It wasn't overly impressive to be honest. I don't think I'm a snow foam convert. Overall, I found it was a waste of 30 minutes. I'll probably just do a pre-wash wth ONR or Auto Foam in garden sprayer going forward.

Anyway, I did a bit of experimenting in how to get the car washed and LSP'd quickly and I think I've found the sweet spot for a fantastic maintenance wash.

Firstly, shampoo was my all-time favourite: Duragloss 901. It's such a magnificent shampoo that the wash mitt just slides over the paintwork with no resistance at all.

I then wanted to get the car dried quickly and this has been my pain point for a while. I've got tons of CG Hybrid V7 to I sprayed that, panel by panel onto the rinsed, wet car and wiped off with one of my huge MF waffle towels.

This was the eureka moment! The slickness was staggering. The towel glided over the panels and the water vanished. I did the roof last as that had the most water on it. I like how the CG V7 makes the paint pop.

After a towel wipe down, I went over the car with a fresh, plush MF to get rid of any remaining water on the car and buff up the VG V7.

Then I wanted to try something new. Last week I bought some Sonax BSD. I decided to try it out onto the dried and buffed car. I was truly gobsmacked! What was a nice, gloss finish transformed into a wet-look, deep gloss finish with even more paint popping, and the best thing was that it took 15 minutes to do the entire car with Sonax BSD.

Here's some afternoon shots with my crappy old iPhone 5S. The green lights you see in a couple of them are aberrations where the camera optics couldn't cope with the strong sunlight.























































This is the kind of wet look I've been after for a long time and I've finally achieved it with Durgloss 901, CG V7 as a drying aid and Sonax BSD. This makes a great Winter maintenance wash.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

evoke said:


> Executive Summary: Duragloss 901 shampoo, CG Hybrid V7 used as a drying aid, topped up with Sonax BSD as final LSP.
> 
> Description: A lovely day today with several hours of beautiful sunshine. It have me a chance to try out my BH Auto Foam and foam lance. It wasn't overly impressive to be honest. I don't think I'm a snow foam convert. Overall, I found it was a waste of 30 minutes. I'll probably just do a pre-wash wth ONR or Auto Foam in garden sprayer going forward.
> 
> ...


Looks nice and slick :detailer:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Spent 6 hours doing both cars yesterday, bloody cold but worth it, probably last wash b4 Xmas me thinks.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've found Autoglym Aqua wax a bit of boon during the winter - that's if it is a half decent day.

I try to avoid washing if it's going to freeze over. I have visions of the postman slipping on my drive and suing the backside off me!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes the water freezing on the car and drive is the only thing that stops my routine.


----------

